# Washing machine overhead drainage



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey guys. First post. I just purchased a home and have stumbled upon my newest dilemma which is in regards to the current set up they have for the washing machine drainage. I have attached some pictures. They left the washer and dryer behind when they sold the house to me. Their current set-up is simply a drainage line that exits the back of the washer loops around on the floor and extends vertically about 8 feet and dumps directly into the main drainage pipe. I have septic. Any thoughts? It looks inherently wrong to me. I have no experience regarding plumbling. But I just dont see this set-up as being very appropriate from the common sense stand point. Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, it does look kind of strange. Can you post another pic where it dumps into main drain. Thanks.

The reason i ask is because if there is no trap, you will have sewer gas coming back into the living area.


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Sure. I'm at work and I'll snap a close up photo as soon as I get home. I keep reading about traps and "p" drains and standpipes and vents for gas's. And this set-up definitely doesn't have any of these as I see. Thanks!


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Amazing!! Another house bought without a presale inspection. Also plumbed by I can glue pipe so I am a plumber. You have Black glued to White Bad sign.... Tee on it's side picking up something.

We can gut your house later..

You need to purchase the following.

A laundry tray
A Low profile drain sump
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/compact...t&adid=18172&gclid=CLGr-qavsb0CFYZAMgodsx0ArA

Install Laundry tray great for when we fix the rest of the plumbing.

Washer goes to Laundry tray

Laundry tub drains to bucket sump

Bucket sump gos to 4 inch all by itself.

You will also need
A 4 inch PVC thread by glue connector

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/1-2-pvc...e&adid=18172&gclid=CPb3yJKwsb0CFbFaMgodwncAvQ

4 by 2 PVC Wye

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/genova-...e&adid=18172&gclid=CPOcpaawsb0CFfFFMgodPUwA7Q

2 by 1.5 inch bushing

A few 1.5 inch PVC fittings

1 sump check valve 1.5 inch

1.5 inch PVC pipe

4 inch PVC pipe

PVC Glue And PVC Primer

Now from the cute bucket sump y tie in the pvc to the pump it gos to the new 4 inch wye you just installed looking up in front of that used to be clean out.

The brass cleanout plug is removed the 4 inch threaded adaptor with dope and tape screws into it the wye glues into that
A 4 inch cleanout installed in the other side of the wye with a plug
Bush down the 2 inch of the wye to 1.5 inch
It runs to the sump with that nice new 1.5 inch sump check installed above the pump.

Just run the sump vent up to the joist and turn down with 2 90's

About 4 hours of work when you know how.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> Amazing!! Another house bought without a presale inspection. Also plumbed by I can glue pipe so I am a plumber. You have Black glued to White Bad sign.... Tee on it's side picking up something.
> 
> We can gut your house later..
> 
> ...


 hey ghost..if iam a homeowner:huh::huh::huh::laughing::laughing: great list ben :thumbup:


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Funny, I just wrote about this not long ago in my blog. Unfortunately that's a ridiculous setup (that if you had a home inspection, hopefully he/she noticed). Not only the fact that the washing machine is being used as a pump, but what's with all the straight TEE's? I bet if you pull that plug out of the main line cleanout, it's full of sludge! Also that cleanout cap has been replaced with an expandable plug. That indicates to me that some sort of sewer maintenance been done. Maybe once, maybe a hundred times. I'd suggest scoping the sewer as well. When the sewer backs up, the first place it will go is into your washing machine.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

> Amazing!! Another house bought without a presale inspection. Also plumbed by I can glue pipe so I am a plumber. You have Black glued to White Bad sign.... Tee on it's side picking up something.


Come on Ghost how many home inspectors would go right pass that mess without realizing that it was all wrong. i be leave a soon to be home owner should hire an independent inspector for each area of inspection ie plumber for plumbing roofer for roof etc, may cost a lot more but you'll get the real deal that way. :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh man. This is what I was afraid of. I did have a home inspection done. He didn't even mention it. I'm really dissapointed. So is the problem with the washing machine "grey" water return line only, or the whole darn pvc plumbing setup above it as well? I am moving in this weekend. I will buy that list you provided ghost. I appreciate everyones replies. Do you have a diagram I can follow in regards to the setup you described? I'm good with woodworking. I don't know the first thing about plumbing! Thanks a lot.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I got this image off google- it's a starter for you. Just need to make some pipe adjustments to match your layout


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Javiles said:


> Come on Ghost how many home inspectors would go right pass that mess without realizing that it was all wrong. i be leave a soon to be home owner should hire an independent inspector for each area of inspection ie plumber for plumbing roofer for roof etc, may cost a lot more but you'll get the real deal that way. :thumbup:


Perhaps we need a few reputable plumbing companies advertising that service for a set fee????:thumbup:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

AndrewWNY said:


> Oh man. This is what I was afraid of. I did have a home inspection done. He didn't even mention it. I'm really dissapointed. So is the problem with the washing machine "grey" water return line only, or the whole darn pvc plumbing setup above it as well? I am moving in this weekend. I will buy that list you provided ghost. I appreciate everyones replies. Do you have a diagram I can follow in regards to the setup you described? I'm good with woodworking. I don't know the first thing about plumbing! Thanks a lot.



I would look for a plumbing company that does new work and service. After you fix this we need more pictures of your house plumbing. Is there a disclosure at sale law in your state?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm not impressed with so called home inspectors. All they seem to do is stuff money in there pocket and ignore obvious problems.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> I'm not impressed with so called home inspectors. All they seem to do is stuff money in there pocket and ignore obvious problems.


Some are great! Some however, wouldn't wanna upset their "bread 'n butter" (Realtors).


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Ghostmaker said:


> I would look for a plumbing company that does new work and service. After you fix this we need more pictures of your house plumbing. Is there a disclosure at sale law in your state?


Well at least It appears I've come to the right place. I appreciate the advice here!
There is indeed a disclosure at sale law and nothing was flagged as being insufficient or in need to be addressed. I've located that pump and most of the supplies at a store near work. I'm going to run out on lunch. Do you think that this is something a DIY'er without plumbing experience can handle? I am a competent guy. But I lack any sort of previous plumbing experience. I'm more than happy to tackle it though if you think it's something that can be done by getting feedback and posting pictures along the way.


----------



## Chris130 (Feb 3, 2014)

LateralConcepts said:


> Some are great! Some however, wouldn't wanna upset their "bread 'n butter" (Realtors).


Agree!

As with so many things in life, it's "Buyer beware..." unless you do some homework upfront yourself to make sure you are working with a reputable and knowledgable business. A good home inspector provides an awesome service, but (again, as with so many things) a bad one who rubber-stamps the work is a waste of time (at best!).

For most homeowners, a home inspection provides a great resource, but be proactive and research then hire your own, or at least independently check out the background/qualifications/etc of the dude the realtor wants to use.

I was very fortunate to have an awesome realtor who took great care of me throughout my first home purchase - he made sure we used a thorough home inspector, and that report provided me a helpful "road map" for prioritizing the various upgrade/fix projects.

Just my $0.02 in defense of those folks 

Cheers, Chris


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Is this diagram on the right track?


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

AndrewWNY said:


> Is this diagram on the right track?


Yes, that looks like the diagram out of the Liberty 404 installation manual?

The Liberty is a good pump system. It's nice that it's all in one package (with the exception of piping, check valves, etc.) 

I would suggest staying away from the pumps at the big box stores. 

Sounds like you're pretty handy. I don't think you'll have a problem with DIY.

Check back here often, post lots of pictures, and ask when you're stumped. There are plenty of professionals here that can help walk you through it.


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, I believe that is the Liberty diagram. I found it on google images. I'm running out after work to buy the list of supplies Ghost gave and will report back. I have a question up front though. Regarding the vent, where does the vent actually lead to? Will running the vent higher than the sink up the wall and turned down with 2 90's prevent any gas's from escaping with just an open end PVC? Or does the vent connect back into something? Thanks again


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it would be best to take some more pictures and post them. Take some a little closer. What's the 4" PVC line coming down from between the floor joists? It looks like it's negative. The 4" cast iron (where the existing cleanout is) appears to be negative also. How did they tie the PVC into the top of that cast iron hub? It looks ajar. I'm about half tempted to tell you rip it all out and start over from where it leaves the foundation wall. Again, I'm not a licensed plumber but know when things aren't right, plumb, or code. Can't tell in your picture where the existing vent is. The vent off your pump will tie into an existing vent, not be left open air.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

AndrewWNY said:


> Well at least It appears I've come to the right place. I appreciate the advice here!
> There is indeed a disclosure at sale law and nothing was flagged as being insufficient or in need to be addressed. I've located that pump and most of the supplies at a store near work. I'm going to run out on lunch. Do you think that this is something a DIY'er without plumbing experience can handle? I am a competent guy. But I lack any sort of previous plumbing experience. I'm more than happy to tackle it though if you think it's something that can be done by getting feedback and posting pictures along the way.



Send the previous home owner a letter asking for all permits and inspections on all that new plumbing.. Original was cast iron. Might be able to re-coop your future cost. Thats if you actually have a building department of other agency that inspects plumbing in your area.


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

LateralConcepts said:


> I think it would be best to take some more pictures and post them. Take some a little closer. What's the 4" PVC line coming down from between the floor joists? It looks like it's negative. The 4" cast iron (where the existing cleanout is) appears to be negative also. How did they tie the PVC into the top of that cast iron hub? It looks ajar. I'm about half tempted to tell you rip it all out and start over from where it leaves the foundation wall. Again, I'm not a licensed plumber but know when things aren't right, plumb, or code. Can't tell in your picture where the existing vent is. The vent off your pump will tie into an existing vent, not be left open air.



A few more pictures for your viewing pleasure. Does this add any insight into the situation? I think I understand the basics and am OK with installing the basin and pump and drainage, but I'm really perplexed where to vent the pump still.


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Pictures...


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Around to the left in the crawl space looking up toward the basement ceiling.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Much better pictures. Better let the licensed plumbers here handle this one. I'm guessing your existing vent is the 4" that comes down through the floor joists. I could be wrong.


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmm. Can I just use a studor vent?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

what a mess..it really needs to be replaced all of it and replumbed as mentioned in this post for code compliant and to be right even if no inspections are done...


----------



## AndrewWNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Can you provide me with insight into what is wrong with it primarily? Aside from the washer drainage issue..


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

AndrewWNY said:


> Yes, I believe that is the Liberty diagram. I found it on google images. I'm running out after work to buy the list of supplies Ghost gave and will report back. I have a question up front though. Regarding the vent, where does the vent actually lead to? Will running the vent higher than the sink up the wall and turned down with 2 90's prevent any gas's from escaping with just an open end PVC? Or does the vent connect back into something? Thanks again



Because your washer machine is called a gray water waste normally inspectors do not make you tear your house apart to properly vent it. The smell is minimal. The 2 90's is to prevent stuff dropping into the pump. Make sure you take it well above the laundry tray flood rim so if pump fails it doesn't act like a drain.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Let us first do the washer. Fix the rest when I see if you can handle this job please.

On the end of your cast iron tee is a clean out Attach your PVC Threaded adapter into the end Use teflon tape and pipe dope before screwing it in with a band wrench. Then you glue your 4 by 2 y on its back install a new pvc cleanout with plug on it's end. Bush down the 2 inch for the pump.


Rest of your plumbing is garbage done by a crappy handyman. You have tee fittings picking up drains matter of fact your old cast was done by farmboy joe...


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't want to be rude....just that the piping in general is not layed out well at all...surprised if you don't have trouble with it...


----------



## jacksplumbingvideos (Nov 23, 2020)

All that plumbing is not code it all needs to be replaced.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

jacksplumbingvideos said:


> All that plumbing is not code it all needs to be replaced.


2014 post guy


----------



## jacksplumbingvideos (Nov 23, 2020)

Ghostmaker said:


> 2014 post guy


i do it for the people who just want to view the forum.


----------



## jacksplumbingvideos (Nov 23, 2020)

Ghostmaker said:


> 2014 post guy


you replied too


----------

